# Timeless Stoner Music



## surfthebrainwaves (Dec 23, 2008)

Maybe its just me but i think the best bands are the ones that stand the test of time Zeppelin, The Doors, Grateful Dead, and of course at least in my mind the best band ever The Beatles. Just somethin about knowin that stoners in the generations before mine were listenin to the same songs and were just as stoned as me.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 23, 2008)

you can never forget about Jimi


----------



## surfthebrainwaves (Dec 24, 2008)

o wow ur right how could i forget about the axis man himself


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 24, 2008)

*Being in my 50's I remember when you bought an album and all the songs were good... now you may know one or two and the rest are crap.......

ZEPPLIN !!!!
*


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 24, 2008)

Pink Floyd....


----------



## NarrowEye (Dec 24, 2008)

Genesis. With Gabriel's vocal of course. from late 60's till half 70's. Foxtrot, selling england by the pound, and The lamb lies down on broadway are ones of the best albums ever...


----------



## surfthebrainwaves (Dec 24, 2008)

Twistyman i was just talkin about that with my friends the other day i think we were listening to Revolver by The Beatles and talking about how they had pride in every song they made so you could listen to every song on the album now its just hey lets make a single so we can be on the radio and fill an album with other songs so we can make some money maybe someday popular music will be good again


----------



## buggs bunny (Dec 24, 2008)

the who,almond bros,black sabbath,are a few too!!!!!


----------



## King420 (Dec 24, 2008)

fine ill say it BOB MARLEY!!!!


----------



## surfthebrainwaves (Dec 24, 2008)

o definetly bob marley i cant believe i forgot that one


----------



## wackymack (Dec 24, 2008)

the whole sixx am heroin diaries sound track,fucking classic


----------



## King420 (Dec 24, 2008)

well lets see if i can come up with anymore 


phish
johnny winter
cream
simon and garfunkel
humble pie 
steve miller band 
bob seger
SRV
heh my brain is fried lol ill add more later


----------



## trichopath (Dec 25, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> you can never forget about Jimi


Totally man
Steppen Wolf have some good stuff, The pusher to name one


----------



## surfthebrainwaves (Dec 25, 2008)

we forgot about Creedence Clearwater Revival too classic stuff and Crosby Stills Nash


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 26, 2008)

hmm Black Sabbath

[youtube]6CKwS30Prow[/youtube]


----------



## trichopath (Dec 27, 2008)

Blind faith,they only done one album "Blind Faith" look it up


----------



## jimmyomniscient (Dec 28, 2008)

The Band. I can't believe no one has brought up The Band.


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Dec 28, 2008)

Beatles, Captain Beefheart, Joy Divisions first album, pink floyd "relics" era stuff, beach boys "smile" era stuff...theres loads really!


----------



## poplars (Dec 30, 2008)

not just relics . . . dark side of the moon has to be the epitome of psychedelic rock albums, either that or one of pink floyds other albums


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Dec 30, 2008)

poplars said:


> not just relics . . . dark side of the moon has to be the epitome of psychedelic rock albums, either that or one of pink floyds other albums


Ya think? Listened to it once and thought it was WAY WAY over thought of...not ONE "great" track on there (so I thought anyway)...

...try Bjork's "Homogenic" - first time I listened to it Id never heard anything by her so didn't know what to expect (I was actually half-expecting techno...but got a VERY pleasent surprise) - EASILY one of the top 20 albums ever (if you know anything at all by Bjork its probably on that album), I'm saying that having never listened to it whilst stoned either! People don't bang on about it but its a REAL little hidden gem...buy it when you find it - I'm into all my old stuff much more than modern stuff (music died in 1980 along with Ian Curtis and John Lennon didn't it? - honestly...) but this ones a treat


----------



## Pwn Biscut (Dec 30, 2008)

The Shins, Peter Tosh, MGMT, and uh.. I really like listening to Mindless Self Indulgence, and Rammstein when I'm baked.


----------



## Sure Shot (Dec 30, 2008)

King420 said:


> fine ill say it BOB MARLEY!!!!


LOL somebody always does.


----------



## Reeny (Jan 4, 2009)

> almond bros


I have never heard of the Almond Bros but I think you mean the Allman Brothers. If that is the case I agree completely.

Still love seeing them at Red Rocks even without Dickey Betts, Derek Trucks does a fine job. Never did get to see them before Dwayne died.

Oh, and to Jimmy who mentioned one of my favorite bands ever The Band, Music from Big Pink is still on my top 10 favorite albums ever.


----------



## onebyte (Jan 4, 2009)

Tom Petty

my fav


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 4, 2009)

War

Steely Dan

Dr. John's first album 'Gris Gris'

Santana Abraxas


----------



## Iceman1326 (Jan 23, 2009)

Jethro Tull , the War Child and Songs from the wood albums are the best...imho


----------



## Bogfan (Jan 23, 2009)

How can DR. HOOK AND THE MEDICINE SHOW be left out?


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Jan 23, 2009)

Dude Lynard Skynard the greatest rock band of all TIME! cannot believe that they 
have not been mentioned...also love the rest but def love these guys


----------



## spike1499 (Jan 23, 2009)

a good sativa and turn the lights out, good sound system and jean-michel jarre oxygene part 1 or equinoxe. but must admit i love rock and reggae.

growem green-----------------spike.


----------



## blontzinho (Jan 25, 2009)

no one here enjoys sublime?


----------



## ToHighToType (Jan 25, 2009)

Pink Floyd, Zepellin, Some Chili Peppers here and there, The Rolling Stones... 
I'm in agreement... most music died in the mid to late 80's... where has all the good music gone!?!?!

And you should consider Animal Collected, b/c they make psychedelic music which i sure they only create to mess with your head when you're tripping... they are and are not a real band, just depends on what state of mind you're in

i'm also a pretty huge GnR fan, but almost never when i'm high


----------



## panhead (Jan 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Being in my 50's I remember when you bought an album and all the songs were good... now you may know one or two and the rest are crap.......
> 
> ZEPPLIN !!!!
> *


When we were kids music was a glorius scene,remember hearing Black Sabbath when they made their debut or when Led Zepplin first started getting air time on the radio,there wasnt nothing like those times when you could flip on the radio & hear wolfman jack or a new release from Janis Joplin.

For all the younger folk you shoulda seen what kinda splash Ozzy & Black Sabbath made when they first hit the USA,people were grovin listening to the beatles or Crosby Stills Nash & Young then the next song was Black Sabbath,peoples jaws would hit the floor the 1st time they heard that shit.

It allways kills me when VH1 does that all time most influencial rock band show & led zepplin beats out black sabbath.

Here's one for ya twisty,remember when Charles Manson went on the blink,did ya ever get to hear any of his music when he became known nationally after they got the clan for the Tate LaBianca murders,ive still got his album up in the attick & its a fukin soild white album


----------



## panhead (Jan 25, 2009)

Iceman1326 said:


> Jethro Tull , the War Child and Songs from the wood albums are the best...imho


A bit of Tull Trivia for ya.

Which Jethro Tull member had a full blown sex change & is now a woman.

Ps,no goggle allowed


----------



## NYCrez (Jan 25, 2009)

Music has changed so much cuz people get so wrapped up in making money. back in the day of the beatles, or zepplin, or any of the greatest bands, they just made music and put their soul into it. not anymore. =[


----------



## panhead (Jan 25, 2009)

The sim's Bob Newbie said:


> Beatles, Captain Beefheart, Joy Divisions first album, pink floyd "relics" era stuff, beach boys "smile" era stuff...theres loads really!


I aint heard anybody mention Captian Beefheart in ages.

Somewhere round here ive got his entire collection in a box set,i bought it & put it away cause the box was so cool i didnt want to screw up the package,i gotta look for that thing.


----------



## SlickRickMcgee (Jan 25, 2009)

What about Jeff Beck!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0i8rawi_f-c

And the Cult:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuQXS-AP_to


----------

